
Congress Realizes New Overtime Rules Stink - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/suzanne-lucas/congress-realizes-new-overtime-rules-stink.html
======
jrs235
"Employees like being exempt. They like the flexibility of not having to track
their hours."

From my understanding, they should still be tracking hours in case they
misclassified the employee as exempt when they should not be [according to the
DOL during a review or audit].

------
jrs235
Some employers will deduct PTO hours for any time under 40 hours (or 80 for a
two week pay period) in the office but don't give or allow accumulation of
hours or 40 (or 80) for weeks they go over.

------
Esau
This article reads like it was written by the Chamber of Commerce.

------
devhead
absent from the article: companies could just not allow their non-exempt
employees to work over 40hrs in a week. That might not cost them any money and
you still prevent millions from automatically being forced to work more for
less money.

~~~
Finnucane
What, did you miss the part about how people _like_ to work overtime without
pay?

